# SR20det g20 wiring



## gANSTA20 (Jul 20, 2005)

I orderd an sr20det u13 for my 95 G20 the motor is OBD-1 and the car is OBD-2. how would i wire it or will i need to convert or can i convert it?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

gANSTA20 said:


> I orderd an sr20det u13 for my 95 G20 the motor is OBD-1 and the car is OBD-2. how would i wire it or will i need to convert or can i convert it?


You are gonna need to take off all you sencor, distribator and put it on the DET. Either get your ecu programmed or SAFC.


----------

